# Smoking salmon



## S-met (Oct 6, 2019)

Miso glazed hot smoked salmon. Almond logs and cherry for flavor. Pulled @ 155


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks real good!
I pull ours out at about 140, but yours looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## S-met (Oct 6, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good!
> I pull ours out at about 140, but yours looks fantastic!
> Al


I was having trouble keeping my temps under 220 and wanted a little more smoke.
The inner thick of the fillet got devoured. The crispier outter edge will be snack bites for the next few days. Gearing up for a more delicate smoke today, but have to visit inlaws. Dampering my attenion to the fire. Piece of Ling and Opah going in along with some anaheims for chili in a couple weeks. And anything else I feel like tossing on, maybe a few onions and a head of garlic.


----------

